# Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange Bank



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2010)

Pressemitteilung von Cornelia Behm MdB vom 24. Februar 2010


*Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange Bank​*
Aus Sicht der Bundesregierung sollte beim Schutz des Aals nach Inkrafttreten der Aalbewirtschaftungspläne erst einmal drei Jahre abgewartet werten. Erst nach der für 2012 geplanten Evaluierung der europaweiten Maßnahmen sollten die Bundesländer bei ausbleibender Bestandserholung weitergehende Maßnahmen zum Schutz des Aals in Betracht ziehen. Das teilte die Parlamentarische Staatssekretärin im Bundesministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz, Julia Klöckner, der Fischereipolitikerin der bündnisgrünen Bundestagsfraktion, Cornelia Behm, als Antwort auf eine schriftliche Frage zum Thema Schutz des Aals mit. Darin hatte die Bundestagsabgeordnete gefragt, ob die Bundesregierung die Forderung nach einem Fangstopp für den Aal unterstützt.

"Drei Jahre abwarten, das ist angesichts der Warnungen von Fischereiwissenschaftlern vor einem Zusammenbruch der Aal-Population völlig inakzeptabel" kritisiert Behm. "Denn es wäre sehr optimistisch anzunehmen, die Aalbewirtschaftungspläne könnten bereits ausreichen, um für eine Erholung der Aalbestände zu sorgen. Vielmehr gehen Wissenschaftler davon aus, dass die Managementpläne für den Aal ihr Ziel nicht erreichen, weil es für die notwendigen Freisetzungsprogramme nicht mehr genug junge Aale (sog. Glasaale) gibt. Es würden heute mit den gleichen Methoden und an den gleichen Stellen nur noch ein bis zehn Prozent der Menge von vor 50 Jahren gefangen. Ein Ende dieses Negativtrends sei nicht zu abzusehen."

"Wir Bündnisgrüne sind uns noch nicht sicher, ob ein Fangstopp für die Binnenfischer zum Schutz des Aals die richtige Maßnahme ist, da dann auch damit zu rechnen ist, dass der Besatz der heimischen Gewässer mit jungen Aalen ausbleibt. Aus unserer Sicht besteht über die Auswirkungen eines Fangstopps daher noch Klärungsbedarf. Daher wird die bündnisgrüne Bundestagsfraktion im Frühjahr zum Schutz des Aals ein Fachgespräch durchführen.

"Dieser Klärungsbedarf ist aber noch lange kein Grund, noch drei Jahre lang die Hände in den Schoß zu legen", stellte Behm fest. "Die EU kann zum Beispiel sehr schnell dafür sorgen, dass Glasaale nicht mehr für den direkten Verzehr gefangen und exportiert werden. Außerdem können Bund und Länder mehr Mittel bereitstellen, um die Durchgängigkeit der Flüsse für Fische durch Umbau von Querbauwerken wieder herzustellen und Wasserkraftwerke umzurüsten. Damit würde sie nicht nur für den Schutz des Aals, sondern für mehrere Fischbestände und die Gewässerökologie viel erreichen."

Büro Cornelia Behm MdB,
Sprecherin für Ländliche Entwicklung und für Waldpolitik der Bundestagsfraktion von BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN


----------



## Knispel (1. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

Frei nach dem Motto : Wenn es keinen Aal mehr gibt, brauch ich auch keinen zu schützen ...:c|uhoh:#d


----------



## Patrick S. (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

Warum soll die Bundesregierung gleich immer alles schützen??? Klar, es geht hier hauptsächlich um die Berufsfischer.
Wir Angler können unseren Beitrag zum Aalschutz auch schon heute leisten, in dem wir nicht mehr gezielt auch Aal angeln.

Das kann doch der Verein entscheiden, wann Aal gefangen werden darf und wann nicht.

Ist zwar nicht die Lösung, aber ein Anfang wäre damit vielleicht gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange *

Hab das OT mal gelöscht ...


----------



## HD4ever (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

ihr solltet euch mal hier nicht so im Ton vergreifen ! #q


um auf das wichtige zurück zu kommen, mal wieder eine nicht nachvollziehbare, traurige Entscheidung |gr:
glaube nicht das ich bisher auch nur von einer sinnvollen und hilfreichen Entscheidung der Bundesregierung zum Schutz bedrohter Bestände gehört habe ... #q
kann man da nicht mal was ins Leben rufen , Unterschriftensammlung o.ä. ?
kann doch nicht sein das denen das immer am Ar*** vorbei geht !


----------



## HD4ever (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



thomas9904 schrieb:


> hab das ot mal gelöscht ...




#6 ...


----------



## jac (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> ....
> Wir Angler können unseren Beitrag zum Aalschutz auch schon heute leisten, in dem wir nicht mehr gezielt auch Aaal angeln.
> 
> Das kann doch der Verein entscheiden, wann Aal gefangen werden darf und wann nicht.
> ...



Wie groß das Interesse der AB-Member an einem freiwilligen Verzicht auf den Aalfang ist konnten wir hier kürzlich lesen........
Das Bewusstsein für die Problematik ist einfach nicht genügend vorhanden.  Was meinst Du wie ich manchmal von altgedienten Anglerkollegen angeschaut werde wenn ich mit denen eine sachliche Diskussion über den Aalfang anzettele. Da hat mich doch kürzlich einer gefragt ob ich noch ganz dicht wäre. Aale habe man schon immer gefangen und das werde sich auch nicht ändern. Das anführen von Medienberichten und Studien wird dann auch gerne als Panikmache und Wichtigtuerei abgetan. Ich habe aber auch schon bei einigen erreicht das Sie darüber nachdenken und den Umgang mit dem Aal in Frage stellen.
Da aber nun die Aale scheinbar keinen in der Politik hinter sich stehen haben der "nicht ganz dicht" ist wird sich da auch nichts wesendliches tun. 
Bis es zu spät ist. Und dann geht das Gezanke los wer denn nun schuld sei.Und dann sind garantiert die bösen, bösen Angler diejenigen die auf dieser Liste ganz weit oben stehen. 

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## Petri (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

Hallo zusammen!

echt traurig, daß schon wieder nix gemacht wird und wir stattdessen dabei zugucken, wie wieder eine art ausstirbt.

Kleinvieh baut auch mist! darum wär es mehr als sinnvoll, wenn wenigstens die angelei auf aale freiwillig gestoppt wird.
Ist doch auch totaler quatsch, wenn stehende Gewässer mit inzwischen sehr teuerem aal besetzt werden. ist vom prinzip das gleiche, wie untermaßige fische abschlagen. der sinn vom schonmaß ist doch, daß es den fischen möglich ist mindestens einmal abzulaichen. 
Die chance bekommt der aal im see oder teich gar nicht erst. 
außerdem ist satzaal zu teuer, um ihn als raubfisch- und vogelfutter von unseren vereinsbeiträgen zu bezahlen. da sollte das geld lieber in naturschutzprojekte gesteckt werden, wie z.B. Fischtreppen.


Ein Kilo räucheraal kostet hier in der gegend schon bis 49€. wenn das mal nicht ein deutliches warnsignal ist...

Hab in nem green peace heft gelesen, daß edeka den aal aus ihrem angebot nehmen wird. das ist auf jeden fall schon ein schritt in die richtige richtung! wär schön, wenn andere supermärkte diesem beispiel folgen würden.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## boot (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange *

Darum fische ich auch nicht auf Aal,kaufe mir auch keinen.

Man liebe Angler es gibt doch auch andere fische die gut munden.


----------



## Petri (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

das thema findet ja nicht gerade viel beachtung. schade.. ist wohl in der falschen rubrik, um wirklich interesse zu wecken..


----------



## Nachtangler01 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

Hallo miteinander,
das der Bestand der Aale sehr zurück gegangen ist steht wohl außer Frage. Dies betrifft aber auch Gewässer welche eine Durchgängigkeit aufweisen (z.B. Hunte bis Oldenburg und Weser).Daher dürfte das Hauptproblem eigentlich nicht an der Durchgängigkeit beim Aufstieg liegen.
In dem Fall würde sich dort die Aale "stauen". :vik: 
Ich höre aber auch dort niemanden Hurra schreien.
Sinnlos ist meiner Meinung nach der Tod in Wasserkraftanlagen sowie auch der Besatz in Gewässer ohne Möglichkeit des Abwanderns. Diese Fische werden auch nicht mit viel Glück ablaichen.
In diesem Punkt müssen auch die Vereine und Privatgewässerbesitzer umdenken.
#q Es kommt doch auch keiner auf die Idee Meerforellenwildfänge im Löschteich zu setzen und sich dann zu beschweren in dem Fluss wo diese gefangen wurden steigen jedes Jahr weniger Meerforellen auf.
Wie groß ist die Menge durch den Besatz in Artfremden Gewässern ???
Wenn von einer Art massiv Jung und Alttiere entnommen werden (Glasaal und Blankaal) kann dies auf die Dauer nicht gut gehen.

Zitat: "Die europäische Farmaalproduktion liegt vermutlich bei 8000 Tonnen hinzu kommen ca. 20.000 Tonnen aus Import und Fischerei um den Bedarf in ganz Europa zu decken. In Asien werden ca. 50.000 Tonnen europäische Aale in Farmanlagen gemästet. Dazu kommen 70.000 Tonnen des japanischen Aals und ca. 4000 Tonnen des amerikanischen Aals. Nach Angaben einer asiatischen Aalfarm (Hongkong) liegt der gesamtasiatische Bedarf bei 300.000 Tonnen Aal. Hauptkonsument ist neben China und Japan vor allem auch Korea. In China werden Aale zudem für medizinische Zwecke benutzt."


Ob da ein Aalfangverbot für Hobbyfischer wirklich die Rettung wäre???????????????????????#q#q#q#q

Schimpft ruhig. Ich werde auch dieses Jahr auf Aal angeln.

Wenn gewünscht werde ich auch einen Entschuldigungsbrief an die Glasaalfischer schicken. Denn mit jeden Aal welchen ich fange fehlt ihnen ein Glasaallieferant.


----------



## Nachtangler01 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

Ach ja,
sind Brataale nicht auch etwas klein ?
So weit entfernt von Glasaalen sind diese ja nun auch nicht.
Auch hier könnte man mal genauer hinschauen.


----------



## Patrick S. (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange *

Aber so schlecht finde ich eine Unterschriftenaktion gar nicht. Vielleicht sollte man sowas mal in Angriff nehmen...wieviele man dafür wohl braucht um angehört zu werden?

Ich denke, es liegt in unserer Pflicht etwas zu tun...ich denke wir sind Naturschützer und Anwälte der Fische...dann sollten wir vielleicht auch was tun, oder stehe ich jetzt alleine da?


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



Petri schrieb:


> echt traurig, daß schon wieder nix gemacht wird


 

Jo traurig :c

Na Hauptsache der Kormoran wird geschützt |gr:


----------



## vermesser (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

Das stimmt selbstverständlich alles, weswegen mein persönliches Aalmaß auch höher als das Mindestmaß liegt und ich nur die 3 größten eines Abends mitnehm, wenn ich denn soviel fang.

ABER: Glaubt Ihr wirklich, daß aus den Binnengewässern, wohin der Aal nur durch Besatz gelangt, auch nur ein Aal die Sargassosee erreicht? Wenn ich allein die Netze in meinem See stehen seh...plus die in den Gewässern, die er durchwandern muss #d !! Dazu Kormorane und Wasserverbauungen.

Und das Grundproblem ist nicht der Fang der Aale durch Angler oder Fischer, sondern das Wegfangen der Jungfische vor der Küste. Deshalb fange ich persönlich weiter Aal solange ich darf. Wenn die Glasaale einfach wandern dürften und nur für Besatz verwendet werden würden...was würden wir Aale in den Gewässern haben. 

Mal zum Nachdenken: Zu "OST-Zeiten" gab es reichlich Aal für alle!! Da hab ich als Stippi Strecken von 10 Stück hingelegt...ob die Ursache wohl in der Gier des Menschen liegt, schon die Jungfische "auszurotten" ehe sie wirklich Aale sind. Die einzige Lösung wäre ein Glasaalfangverbot. Und dann, ABER NUR DANN wäre ich für ein Fangverbot für Aale für alle. So bekämpft man doch nicht die Ursache, sondern schont ohnehin schwindende Bestände mit einer untauglichen Maßnahme.

Ein Mindestmaß so hoch es auch liegt, ist beim Aal SCHWACHSINN. Auch wenn ich für diese Aussage jetzt eins rüber krieg und auch wenn ich selber nur Aale ab ca. 60 cm mitnehm. KEIN EINZIGER Aal, selbst ein METERAAL, der gefangen wird, hat jemals gelaicht.

Und andererseits: vergleicht das doch mal mit Hechten: Wenn ich die Hechtbrut von den Wiesen wegfangen würde oder die Brut durch zu schnell ablaufendes Wasser jahrelang nicht aufkommt, bricht in einigen Jahren der Bestand zusammen...!! Und genau das passiert beim Aal...kein Angler hat jemals einen Bestand zum Zusammenbruch gebracht und auch der Fischer hat daran auch kein Interesse.


----------



## jac (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

@vermesser
hast ja in weiten Zügen recht mit dem was Du schreibst.
Aber das WIR nicht den Aal alleine retten können ist hier jedem, der sich ernsthaft mit dem Problem befasst, klar.
Das für und wieder wurde unter anderem hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174758
bis zum erbrechen diskutiert.
Bei der ganzen Debatte stellte sich aber heraus das viele der Meinung sind die Verantwortung liege allein bei der Obrigkeit dieses Problem anzugehen und über Reglementierungen und Gesetze zu steuern.
Ein ZEICHEN zu setzen, einen Anfang zu machen und eine breitere Öffendlichkeit anzusprechen halten etliche hier für nicht notwendig.#d
Und offensichtlich ist die Dringlichkeit eines Handelns auch noch nicht bis in die Politik vorgedrungen. Und es wird so gehalten wie in so vielen anderen Dingen: wenn´s brenzlig wird und das Volk meckert suchen Sie halt einen Wasserträger der den Kopf hinhält und öffendlich "gesteinigt" wird. Aber dazu wird es nicht kommen weil halt der Arterhalt eines Fisches nicht unbedingt zum Topthema der Tagesschau werden wird. In der heutigen Zeit und unserer wirtschaftlichen Situation durchweg verständlich.
Dieser Umstand sollte uns aber nicht bremsen eigenverantwortlich zuhandeln und weiter auf die Gefährdung und den Rückgang der Aalbestände hinzuweisen !

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## Gardenfly (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

Ein Großteil der Aalfänger sagte das sie solange Aal fangen wollen wie es erlaubt sei.
Dank der Bundesregierung werden sie es können bis es keine mehr gibt.

Überlegt euch schon mal eine Ausrede, wenn euch eure Enkel fragen, warum ihr den Aal mit Ausgerottet habt.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Überlegt euch schon mal eine Ausrede, wenn euch eure Enkel fragen, warum ihr den Aal mit Ausgerottet habt.


 

Ich habe für solche Aussagen kein Verständnis. #d#d#d.

Ich rotte doch den Aal nicht aus wenn ich ab und zu mal einen Aal fange.

Du machst mir kein schlechtes Gewissen.

LG René


----------



## HD4ever (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

ich denke alle freiwiligen Verzichte sind nur nen Tropfen auf den heißen Stein und einjeder der da 10-20 Aale im Jahr fängt rottet die bestimmt nicht aus |uhoh:
denke auch das die Glasaale unbedingt geschützt werden müssen, wäre ja schon mal ein Anfang die *nicht jedes* Jahr abzufischen ... wenn man ne Fangbegrenzung einfüht, wird die dann sowieso wieder gefälscht wenn das keiner richtig kontrolliert und nachvollziehen kann das dann garantiert soweiso keiner . |gr:

Meiner Meinung nach muß da von unserer Seite mal nachgebohrt werden, vielleicht bekommen wir nach der Fusion der beiden Anglerverbände ja eine etwas schlagkräftigere Lobby und auch hier im AB mit 80000 (?) usern könnte man ja mal den Unmut an die entsprechenden Stellen loswerden ...
ständig nur drüber zu meckern hilft da auch nicht weiter


----------



## hans albers (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

moin

naja ....
das angler den aal nicht ausrotten ist schon klar,,..

aber muss der besatz in gewässer sein ,
wo er nicht abwandern kann...?

was soll das in zeiten ,
wo es eh mit dem aal bergab geht?

genauso wie einige fangmeldungen von
"letzte nacht 10 aale gefangen"

greetz
lars


----------



## Patrick S. (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange *

Ich denke auch, das gerade wir ein Zeichen setzen sollten um den Glasaal zu schützen. Das Problem an der Sache ist nur, dass Deutschland da nicht wirklich was machen kann. Die meisten Glasaale werden nicht bei uns sondern in den anderen EU Ländern gefangen. Und dies geschieht meist illegal.
Wo soll man da anfangen um den Schwarzmarkt klein zu bekommen? Solange es Abnehmer gibt, wird es leider auch den Schwarzmarkt geben und das ist das Traurige.

Denkt nur mal an den Walfang...kommt mir alles ziemlich ähnlich vor.


----------



## HD4ever (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

das man da nicht viel machen kann, ist wohl leider kaum von der Hand zu weisen ... 
je seltener der dann noch wird, desto mehr läßt sich dann noch (kurzfristig) mit verdienen weil die Preise immer mehr ansteigen #q
bin ja mal gespannt ob ich eine Antwort auf meine mail an Cornelia Behm bekomme ....


----------



## erT (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



vermesser schrieb:


> ...weswegen mein persönliches Aalmaß auch höher als das Mindestmaß liegt und ich nur die 3 größten eines Abends mitnehm, wenn ich denn soviel fang.



...weil ein kleinerer Aal die Mühe nicht wert ist?
...oder weil die dicken bestimmt schon haufenweise Kinder in die Welt gesetzt haben, oder wie genau soll man das verstehen?

Glaube auch nicht daran, dass ein Stop des gezielten Aalangelns etwas nutzt. Der kleinste Schritt sollte sein, mit seinen Vereinen ein Besatz'verbot' auszumachen. 
Die Vereine kaufen kräftig Aal ein, die Mitglieder aber jammern 'Nein, ich geh nicht mehr auf den armen Aal!'...wie sieht das denn aus?
Und der allergrößte Unsinn sind selbsternannte Mindestmaße, um ganz scheinheilig Mitleid, Verständis und Engagement vorzuheucheln.


----------



## Patrick S. (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Cornelia Behm


 
Wer ist Cornelia Behm? Oder habe ich jetzt was überlesen?


----------



## HD4ever (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



erT schrieb:


> Und der allergrößte Unsinn sind selbsternannte Mindestmaße, um ganz scheinheilig Mitleid, Verständis und Engagement vorzuheucheln.




seh ich überhaupt nicht so wenn das in der Praxis auch umgesetzt wird ! 
sicher sind Mindestmaße weniger hilfreich als z.B. ne Fangbegrenzung
ich finde es gut, wenn Sportsfreunde solche Themen etwas sensibler handhaben als frei nach dem Motto "geht mir doch alles am Ar*** vorbei" !
ich selber angel schon ewig nicht mehr auf Aal - weniger aus Bestandsgründen, sondern vielmehr weil ich sie nicht mehr essen mag. Persönlich will ich aber auch nicht mehr als 1-2 Zander am Angeltag fangen - trotz keiner vorhandenen Fangbegrenzung. 
Es gibt aber ausreichend andere Themen wo dringend Handlungsbedarf besteht und seitens der Politik leider nicht viel Weitblick an den Tag gelegt wird, Thunfischfang, Schutz der Laichdorsche usw ...
Schön wenn sich da noch viel mehr Angler Ihre Gedanken drum machen Ihren Kindern und Enkeln auch noch die Möglichkeit zu geben diese Fische auch noch in Zukunft fangen zu können.
Hoffe ja stark das sich die Erkenntnis bei immer mehr durchsetzen mag, anstatt immer nur mit den Fingern auf andere zu zeigen und zu warten das die was machen #h


----------



## HD4ever (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Wer ist Cornelia Behm? Oder habe ich jetzt was überlesen?




siehe posting 1 ! :m


----------



## erT (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



HD4ever schrieb:


> seh ich überhaupt nicht so wenn das in der Praxis auch umgesetzt wird !
> sicher sind Mindestmaße weniger hilfreich als z.B. ne Fangbegrenzung
> ich finde es gut, wenn Sportsfreunde solche Themen etwas sensibler handhaben als frei nach dem Motto "geht mir doch alles am Ar*** vorbei" !
> ich selber angel schon ewig nicht mehr auf Aal - weniger aus Bestandsgründen, sondern vielmehr weil ich sie nicht mehr essen mag. Persönlich will ich aber auch nicht mehr als 1-2 Zander am Angeltag fangen - trotz keiner vorhandenen Fangbegrenzung.



Wo kann man denn Zander und Aal vergleichen?
Ich würde Dir und allen anderen 'Mindesmaßlern' bei jeder x-beliebigen Art zustimmen. Mach ich ja selbst nicht anders.
Beim Aal ist es aber egal, ob er mit 30, 60 oder 100cm in der Pfanne landet. Abgelaicht hat er nicht.
Einziger Nutzen des eigenen, hohen Mindestmaßes ist, dass der Ernennende Morgen auch noch nen Aal fangen kann. Dem langfristigen Bestand nutzt es aber absolut Null...
Ich rede vom Mindestmaß, nicht von Stückzahlen und Häufigkeit des Ansitzes!


----------



## vermesser (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

So, ich möchte mich jetzt nochmal in das Thema einklinken und als begeisterter Aalangler was dazu sagen:

1. Natürlich bringt mein erhöhtes Mindestmaß nichts, weil ein Aal so oder so nicht hier laicht. Das ist nunmal rein biologisch so. Wenn es danach geht, kann ich auch 25er Aale braten. Dem fortpflanzungsfähigen Bestand schadet das nicht mehr als die Entnahme eines Meteraals, das ist klar.

Aber trotzdem fang ich nicht absichtlich Miniaale, weil man bei ohnehin knappen Beständen nicht noch die kleinen rausfangen muss, denn sonst bin ich nicht wesentlich besser als die Glasaalfischer.

2. Meine freiwillige Entnahmebegrenzung auch in Gewässern, wo die Fangbegrenzung höher ist, dient nur meinem guten Gewissen, das ist mir schon klar. Was ich nicht fange, fangen andere.

Als Kompromiss würde ich den Fang generell sowohl für Fischer als auch Angler einschränken. Also nicht verbieten. Aber wenn jeder Angler noch zwei entnehmen darf, so ab 60, dann schont das die Bestände und mit ordentlich Besatz und Rücksicht von jeder Seite, können auch noch unsere Kinder Aale angeln. Aber das bleibt ein Wunschtraum, ich weiß.

3. Es bringt überhaupt gar nix, nicht auf Aale zu angeln! Warum: Wenn die Angler und Fischer nicht besetzen, besteht auch weniger Nachfrage nach Aalbrut. Und damit geht noch mehr preiswerter in Aalfarmen bzw. nach Fernost und steht noch weniger an Aal zum Abwandern zur Verfügung.

Es kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein, Aale in Gewässer zu setzen, aus denen die großteils nie bis in die Sargassosee kommen. Das ist SINNLOS und bringt für den Bestand nix.

Egal wie man es dreht oder wendet...der Kern des Problems ist und bleibt der Wegfang der Glasaale. Alles andere ist purer Aktionismus, der maximal im Promillebereich wirkt. Selbst wenn man laichbereite Aale per Flugzeug in die Sargassosee verfrachtet und selbst wenn wir keinen einzigen Aal entnehmen, sowohl Angler als auch Fischer, selbst dann kommen immernoch zu wenig JUNGFISCHE in den Gewässern an. Wenn nur noch 5 oder 10 Prozent der früheren Menge zur Verfügung stehen, gibts nunmal keinen Bestand. Ich kann doch in der Alterspyramide der Aale nicht oben ansetzen, wenn unten nichts nachkommt #q#q#q !!


----------



## erT (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



vermesser schrieb:


> ...der Kern des Problems ist und bleibt der Wegfang der Glasaale.



Richtig!
Auch, dass nur eine strikte Fangbegrenzung deutliche Besserung hervorbringen wird ist richtig.
Aber...zu beachten ist, dass ein ausgewachsener Aal, nicht einen Glasaal produziert, sondern etwa 1 Millionen!
Wenn man nun optimistisch davon ausgeht, dass es 0,1% davon schaffen, vor unsere Küsten zu gelangen, dann sind das 1000 Glasaale mehr.... die auch erstmal in die Maschen der Fischer gehen müssen!
Leider werden es die meisten Aale, die hier in Ruhe gelassen werden, aber nicht bis ins offene Meer schaffen.
Alles was in Deutschlands südlicher Hälfte besetzt wird, hat es um ein Vielfaches schwerer, als z.b. in den ersten km der Elbe, oder des Rheins. Die Meisten haben garkeine Chance und landen in Turbinen. Auch nicht alle Seeufer sind für den Aal ein unüberwindbares Hinderniss, aber viele.


----------



## Patrick S. (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



HD4ever schrieb:


> siehe posting 1 ! :m


 
Das passiert, wenn man mal wieder zu schnell liest...

Danke dir...:m


----------



## HD4ever (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



erT schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn Zander und Aal vergleichen?



Das kann man in der Art und Weise vergleichen das es halt Tage gibt an denen man durchaus 5-6 oder mehr Zander mit nach hause nehmen könnte, als auch beim Aal wo es halt Tage gibt an denen es richtig läuft, 10 oder mehr nicht ausgeschlossen sind und man sich evtl mal entscheiden könnte das es für heute genug sein könnten.
"Entnahme in Maßen" egal welche Fischart !
die Größe der Aale spielt da natürlich nur sekundär eine Rolle, aber jeder Aal ist halt einer weniger der irgendwann mal die Gelegenheit bekommen könnte zum ablaichen.

Unbestritten ist die Tatsache das sich die Bestandssituation erst durch die Glaasaalfischerei dramatisiert hat und dort der erste/wichtigste, wenn auch nicht unbedingt alleinige Lösungsansatz zu suchen ist !


----------



## vermesser (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Unbestritten ist die Tatsache das sich die Bestandssituation erst durch die Glaasaalfischerei dramatisiert hat und dort der erste/wichtigste, wenn auch nicht unbedingt alleinige Lösungsansatz zu suchen ist !



Genau, und wenn man da nicht ansetzt, ändert sich zunächst mal überhaupt gar nix! 

Natürlich ist es so, daß ein Aal eine Million Nachkommen produziert. Nur da sind wir wieder bei meiner Meinung...ob nun eine Million Aale laichen oder einhunderttausend ist fast egal, die Menge an Nachkommen ist unüberschaubar groß...wenn man diese Menge in Ruhe wandern lässt, dann hat man Aale ohne Ende.

Was in einer Konserve an Glasaalen drin ist, reicht um einen kleinen See zu bestücken...nur um mal die Dimensionen zu verdeutlichen. 

Ich kann doch auch nicht alle kleinen Güstern vom Laichplatz abfischen und mich dann wundern, wenn es bald keine mehr gibt. Ohne Nachkommen kein Bestand. Warum schont man denn Meerforellen im Süßwasser und darf sie in der Ostsee angeln? Das Prinzip ist doch das gleiche. Wenn ich die großen beim Aufstieg zerhäcksel und die kleinen vom Laichplatz wegfang...dann ist bald wieder Schluß mit den Meerforellenangelei.


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

@vermesser,

so einfach kannst Du das nicht sehen. Gut die Glasaalfischerei spielt dort mit und Portugal hat den Fang auch limitiert, aber siehe die abwandernden Aale, die durch die Turbinen unserer ach so gelobten Öko - Energieerzeugungsanlagen zerhäckselt werden. Kormoran und der Schwimmblasenparasit Anguilicola crassus spielen auch eine Rolle mit.
Das ganze wird erst besser, wenn der Aal künstlich vermehrt und aufgezogen werden kann. Die Forschung ist hier bereits einen großen Schritt weiter, 2009 ist es erstmals gelungen Larven vom Aal so zu füttern, dass sie nicht absterben. Man arbeitet Weltweit ( gerade die Japaner ) an diesem Problem. Experten meinen, das die kommerzielle Zucht der Aale noch in diesem Jahrzehnt wirklichkeit wird.


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

Ich habe eben aus verläßlicher Quelle erfahren, die EU denkt über ein totales Aalfangverbot in allen Stadien der Entwicklung des Fisches nach. Grund : Glasaalpreise um ein vielfaches gestiegen. Der asiatische Markt zahlt jeden Preis und fordert immer mehr "Ware".


----------



## Petri (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

einige leute haben wohl nicht verstanden, wie das mit der fortpflanzung funktioniert... glasaale enstehen nicht durch zellteilung..

wenn die großen in der pfanne landen, kann es auch keine kleinen geben. 

Ich versteh die ignoranz einiger aalangler nicht wirklich. 

könnt ihr ohne aal nicht überleben? gibt es nicht genug andere fische?
Woran liegt´s?

einer muß den stein ins rollen bringen. sich beschweren, daß der europäische aal ausstirbt und trotzdem weiter fleißig drauf angeln ist doch wohl quatsch.

wenn große aale also gar nicht zur vermehrung beitragen, wie einige hier meinen, dann können wir ja gleich sämtliche schonmaße abschaffen.


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange *

Ist schon seltsam Carsten, eine Fischart, die man noch nicht züchten kann, deren Erhalt also nur mit natürlicher Reproduktion bestand hat, also der Aal, hat keine "Lobby" , landet fast immer im Topf. 
Eine andere Fischart aus der Gattung der Cypriniden, die Du bei jeden Züchter für wenig Geld tonnenweise erwerben kannst, wird zur "heiligen" Kuh emporgehoben und Du als Angler wirst von den Jüngern dieser "Kuh" schon schief angesehen, wenn Du nur ein Messer in Deinem Gerätekasten hast.


----------



## uer (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



			
				vermesser schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt selbstverständlich alles, weswegen mein persönliches Aalmaß auch höher als das Mindestmaß liegt und ich nur die 3 größten eines Abends mitnehm, wenn ich denn soviel fang.
> 
> ABER: Glaubt Ihr wirklich, daß aus den Binnengewässern, wohin der Aal nur durch Besatz gelangt, auch nur ein Aal die Sargassosee erreicht? Wenn ich allein die Netze in meinem See stehen seh...plus die in den Gewässern, die er durchwandern muss #d !! Dazu Kormorane und Wasserverbauungen.
> 
> ...


ein 3fach #6#6#6 und noch ein 3fach |good:|good:|good: DAZU


----------



## vermesser (4. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



Petri schrieb:


> einige leute haben wohl nicht verstanden, wie das mit der fortpflanzung funktioniert... glasaale enstehen nicht durch zellteilung..
> 
> wenn die großen in der pfanne landen, kann es auch keine kleinen geben.
> 
> ...



Was hat es mit Ignoranz zu tun, wenn man Aale aus geschlossenen Gewässern raus fängt??? Das sind doch die weitaus meisten Seen und Teiche? Die laichen eh niemals, nie, gar nicht, niente!!!! Und ja, streng biologisch gesehen ist ein Schonmaß bei Aalen Quatsch. 

So, und nun prügelt alle auf mich ein. Ein Schonmaß macht nur Sinn, wenn es so hoch liegt, daß der Aal eh abgewandert ist!!

In unverbauten Flüssen bleiben auch genug Aale, die abwandern. Nur leider gibts die fast gar nicht. Ich würde sagen, 90% aller Aale sind Besatz!!!


----------



## vermesser (4. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich habe eben aus verläßlicher Quelle erfahren, die EU denkt über ein totales Aalfangverbot in allen Stadien der Entwicklung des Fisches nach. Grund : Glasaalpreise um ein vielfaches gestiegen. Der asiatische Markt zahlt jeden Preis und fordert immer mehr "Ware".



Das wäre doch mal eine Lösung, bei der sich keiner benachteiligt vorkommt...und das könnte ich sogar akzeptieren, wenn auch schweren Herzens.


----------



## vermesser (4. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ist schon seltsam Carsten, eine Fischart, die man noch nicht züchten kann, deren Erhalt also nur mit natürlicher Reproduktion bestand hat, also der Aal, hat keine "Lobby" , landet fast immer im Topf.
> Eine andere Fischart aus der Gattung der Cypriniden, die Du bei jeden Züchter für wenig Geld tonnenweise erwerben kannst, wird zur "heiligen" Kuh emporgehoben und Du als Angler wirst von den Jüngern dieser "Kuh" schon schief angesehen, wenn Du nur ein Messer in Deinem Gerätekasten hast.



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Wenn wa Aal nicht mehr dürfen, angeln wa halt nachts Karpfen, die beißen da auch gut...schön lecker gebacken eine Alternative zum Aal  !

Guten Appetit!!!


----------



## vermesser (4. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



Knispel schrieb:


> @vermesser,
> 
> so einfach kannst Du das nicht sehen. Gut die Glasaalfischerei spielt dort mit und Portugal hat den Fang auch limitiert, aber siehe die abwandernden Aale, die durch die Turbinen unserer ach so gelobten Öko - Energieerzeugungsanlagen zerhäckselt werden. Kormoran und der Schwimmblasenparasit Anguilicola crassus spielen auch eine Rolle mit.
> Das ganze wird erst besser, wenn der Aal künstlich vermehrt und aufgezogen werden kann. Die Forschung ist hier bereits einen großen Schritt weiter, 2009 ist es erstmals gelungen Larven vom Aal so zu füttern, dass sie nicht absterben. Man arbeitet Weltweit ( gerade die Japaner ) an diesem Problem. Experten meinen, das die kommerzielle Zucht der Aale noch in diesem Jahrzehnt wirklichkeit wird.



Hoffen wir mal das beste...auf daß die goldenen Aalzeiten wiederkommen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*

Moin,


Petri schrieb:


> *einige leute haben wohl nicht verstanden*, wie das mit der fortpflanzung funktioniert... glasaale enstehen nicht durch zellteilung...


Genau das ist der Kern der Sache! Aber ich hatte das ja auch in dem anderen Thread schonmal geschrieben:
*
Vom Glasaal zum Blankaal = 15 Jahre
Vom Blankaal zum Glasaal = 3 Jahre*

Es ist definitiv der falsche Weg nur an den Schutz der Glasaale zu denken, da hier eine wesentlich größere Zeitspanne anzusetzen ist. Kein Mensch weiß, was in 15 Jahren mit dem Aalbestand passiert ist - jetzt also nur die ankommenden Jungaale schützen zu wollen ist doch mehr als nur optimistisch. Der Schutz MUSS bei den Elterntieren anfangen, die wir noch haben, denn wieviel Prozent der ankommenden Glasaale tatsächlich nochmal abwandern ist äußerst fraglich.

3 Jahre lang die schwammigen EU-Maßnahmen abzuwarten halte auch ich als absolut nicht zielführend. Deutschland hat in der Vergangenheit auch schon in anderen Umweltbereichen eine Vorreiterrolle eingenommen (über die wir in vielen Bereichen heute sehr dankbar sind) - warum nicht auch diesmal? Hat die Regierung tatsächlich nur noch die wirtschaftliche Situation dieses Landes im Blick??? |bigeyes


----------



## vermesser (4. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Genau das ist der Kern der Sache! Aber ich hatte das ja auch in dem anderen Thread schonmal geschrieben:
> *
> ...



Ähm, ok...also totales Fangverbot. Wer setzt das Durchgängigmachen von Verbauungen und das Abschalten von Wasserkraftanlagen für die Wanderzeit durch? KEINE S...!!! Denn da gehts ums Geld ums große...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ähm, ok...also totales Fangverbot. Wer setzt das Durchgängigmachen von Verbauungen und das Abschalten von Wasserkraftanlagen für die Wanderzeit durch? KEINE S...!!! Denn da gehts ums Geld ums große...


Sorry,
aber was Du schreibst ist Unfug.
Die Durchgängigkeit der Fließgewässer ist durch die WRRL längst gefordert und beschlossen und wird seit Jahren konsequent umgesetzt. Ebenso gibt es inzwischen etliche Projekte die sich mit den "großen Häckslern" beschäftigen und auf die Probleme hinweisen - daran wird aktuell ja gearbeitet.
Nutzt aber alles nichts, wenn die paar Prozent der (potentiellen) Blankaale dann auch nochmal kräftig durch die Fischerei geschröpft werden.

Außerdem hab ich nirgendwo was von nem totalen Fangverbot geschrieben (wenigstens aufmerksam lesen sollte doch wohl drin sein, oder?) - was abgeschlossene Gewässer, oder Systeme ohne Zugang zum Atlantik betrifft (z.B. Donau) bringt ein Fangverbot nichts.
Dennoch könnte man auch hier drüber nachdenken, ob die dortigen Aale nicht auch noch ne potentielle Populations-Reserve darstellen. |kopfkrat


----------



## vermesser (4. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Bundesregierung schiebt Schutz des Europäischen Aals auf die lange*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Sorry,
> aber was Du schreibst ist Unfug.
> Die Durchgängigkeit der Fließgewässer ist durch die WRRL längst gefordert und beschlossen und wird seit Jahren konsequent umgesetzt. Ebenso gibt es inzwischen etliche Projekte die sich mit den "großen Häckslern" beschäftigen und auf die Probleme hinweisen - daran wird aktuell ja gearbeitet.
> Nutzt aber alles nichts, wenn die paar Prozent der (potentiellen) Blankaale dann auch nochmal kräftig durch die Fischerei geschröpft werden.
> ...



Ok, ich sag es mal spezieller: Ich meinte das mit dem totalen Fangverbot für ALLE ernst, wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb. Das wäre für mich persönlich die einzige gerechte und akzeptable Lösung. Und sicher kommen alle auch mal einige Jahre ohne Aale aus, bis der Bestand sich wieder erholt...!

Und wenn man dann noch darüber nachdenkt, den Aalen genauso wie den Wandersalmoniden zu helfen, indem man sie vor Hindernissen fängt und weiter unten wieder einsetzt...und sie aus geschlossenen Gewässern eben vielleicht teilweise umsetzt...dann könnte das was werden mit dem Aal.

Also nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bin sehr dafür, den Aal zu schützen. Aber auf ner nachvollziehbaren Ebene.


----------

